# Food Diary



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

This is a place to write down what you ate. It's for people who joined the weight loss/eat healthier thread for 2010.

I'd love it if we all came home and posted what we ate each evening. 

Help me stay on track!

I'll be posting tonight.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

Oooh awesome idea! I bet posting what I ate on a public forum would probably be a good way to shame me into eating better, lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

man if i put it down in the forum then i have to own it,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> man if i put it down in the forum then i have to own it,lol


My thought exactly. Today so far I've had a Fiber Plus bar and a Diet Coke.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 22, 2010)

great idea! Well so far i've had a small bowl of cheerios for breakfast, 2 sandwiches with chicken slices, a small handfull of mixed nuts and a apple for lunch and plenty of water to drink, oh and a small milkshake.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok so far today i have had

Slim shot (and i am not looking forward to the next one,lol)
yogurt
1 Banana

I am getting ready to get lunch for the kids and i will have a

English muffin


For dinner i will be having a lean cuisine

It is a chicken, spinach and artichoke panini sandwchich looked pretty good on the cover,lol. 


the good thing about today is the hubby is sick so i will not be making dinner today so i can just eat small,lol. I will have to practice portion control tomorrow when i cook dinner,lol


----------



## pamnock (Feb 22, 2010)

I had oatmeal for breakfast, cabbage salad for lunch and a couple little Reese Cups. 



Here's an excellent online tool to help track calories and healthy food intake

http://www.mypyramidtracker.gov/planner/launchPage.aspx


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

For lunch I had Vegetable Barley soup and Ritz crackers. I had a 16 oz water with Raspberry Ice Crystal Light mix. Now I'm about to open a Diet Coke to nurse for the rest of the school day.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

I'M STARVING ullhair: :thud::eats:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

carrot sticks? What kind of diet are you on? Most diets tell you to eat small portions more often so you don't gorge at one meal.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

well i am doing slim shots and i am just trying to watch what i am eating, and try to eat better type of things.lol. I am going to get some carrot sticks after i get my son off to school.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 22, 2010)

Had dinner, I had a ocean pie with Alaskan pollock was lovely and only low in calories.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

So far I've had, for my two meals today:
- Rice & Beans, boiled, no salt/oil/etc. added (black rice, purple rice, lentils, and adzuki beans)
- Coconut Milk Yogurt (mango flavor)
- Raspberries
- Beans n' Greens, boiled beans and steamed greens, no salt/oil/etc. added (great northern white beans and broccoli raab)
- 1" square of 90% cocoa dark chocolate, fruit sweetened (I have this every day due to the antioxidant properties of dark chocolate)
- 1 cup unsweetened green tea (no cal and great apetite suppressant)
- 1L water

I've had two thirds of my meals and snacks for the day and have only consumed about 600 cal and less than 15% of my fat needs, but on the plus side 20g of protein, and 90% of my daily fiber! I might actually have to eat more to get the 1400 cal and fat that I need, or I'm going to wind up messing up my metabolism and slowing things down, no fun! I'm thinking I shouldincorporate morenuts/seeds into my diet, because they have a lot of calories and fats but are obviously a healthier source than junk food for it.

Oh well,in addition to my giant PM salad, Ihave a nice home made vegetable and bean soup for tonightthat is probably a bit more calorie dense than my other meals since the broth has a bit of fat and the veggies were individually cooked and seasoned before being added.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Ren i have green tea teabags i will have to start drinking that


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

Good idea, just be forewarned that unsweetened green tea takes a little getting used to - it's pretty strong/bitter! If you want to sweeten it a little but try something with less calories and a lower glycemic index, you could try lite Agave Nectar. It's healthier than processed cane sugar and doesn't cause the blood sugar spikes that refined sugars tend to.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2010)

Great idea! It's almost 11 am. For breakfast I had a container of light kiwi lime yogurt and an applesauce cup, it's unsweetened pomegranate applesauce. That was only two hours ago but my stomach is growling, so in a few minutes I'm going to have my granola bar. To drink I have a little bottle of Diet Lipton Green Tea and water. Lunch will be around 3 pm, I brought a tropical fruit cup and tomato soup. I have half a package of Yogos (a kind of fruit snack) that I started on last week, I bring them to school to eat one at a time if I start nodding off in class in the afternoon. Works pretty well! 

I overslept this morning and only had time to toss packaged stuff into my lunch bag, but at least it's relatively healthy stuff.

I get home from class at 6 pm. I'll probably have baby carrots and light blue cheese dressing as a snack. Paul will get home at around 8 and I'm either going to roast a chicken for dinner (we don't eat the skin) or have leftover stir fry sans rice and baked egg rolls that I made last night.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 22, 2010)

Great idea! 

Today I slept in so I had no breakfast, I've got into the habit of skipping breakfast I must starting having at least a piece of fruit or something.
For lunch at school I had a sandwich (wholemeal bread), a plum, and a cup of tea.
For dinner I had meat and potatoes, not great but my mum had it made for me when I came in from work.
And then I had another cup of tea, I need to stop drinking so much tea with sugar, two cups is little for me so it's an improvement. And I had an Innocent Smoothie.
I had no other snacks I don't think.. lent is making this a bit easier! I'm not going to eat after 8pm, I know that not eating in the evening is a bit of a diet myth but it can't do any harm.


----------



## EileenH (Feb 22, 2010)

Today I had:
Breakfast
A 16 oz glass of vitamin water with Benefiber in it to boost up my fiber intake.
A handful of nuts
A bowl of cereal.

Lunch:
One bowl of homemade chicken soup
A gross salad.
A handful of popcorn for dessert
one chocolate kiss to satisfy my after meal chocolate craving.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ok so far today i have had
> 
> Slim shot (and i am not looking forward to the next one,lol)
> yogurt
> ...





> I'M STARVING ullhair: :thud::eats:



Your probably starving because thats not very much food. Eating just an english muffin isn't really a balanced meal, its more of a snack. Try adding some veggies/salad/fruit to your lunch. Add low fat granola or better yet Bran buds to your yogurt. Have a piece of fruit or celery with peanut butter or a slice of cheese for a snack in the afternoon. 

If you are hungry then you wont' stick to it. Its supposed to be a lifestyle change not a starvation diet. 

Since I've started eating healthier I"ve found i'm no longer hungry/snacking during the day and before bed. If you are eating 7-10 servings of veggies/fruits and 5 servings of whole grains each day its hard to be hungry. Anytime I do get hungry I eat some veggies with humus or a few whole wheat pita chips with humus or grab a piece of fruit.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 22, 2010)

12:30pm I ate some bread roll with chicken and cheese at school for lunch

5:00pm Small bowl of potatoes and carrots

9:00pm A burger bun with cheese

I drank apple juice and diet coke

Hmmmm....My eat more and healthier and drink more water isn't really working out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

dinner tonight: sushi with lots of spicy wasabi

I'm on my second water. I've only had 2 Diet Cokes today which is REALLY good for me.

I bought nutty things at the supermarket today. Tomorrow with my low fat, low cholesterol bean soup, I will be having some sliced red peppers with hummus and red peppers. I bought 99% fat free yogurt so I'm still getting my calcium. I bought more fiber plus bars and fresh cucumbers to slice up for lunch. I bought blueberries and raspberries because they're supposed to be good to lower my cholesterol as well. It was a fun trip.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 22, 2010)

*nods*

A diet really isn't about dramatic calorie cuts and starving yourself. This is actually counterproductive; for one, eating significantly less than your daily caloric needs slows your metabolism. Additionally, if you "starve" you body, the compulsion to pig out - typically on "commodities" like fat, sugar, etc. - becomes much stronger because biologically, your body doesn't know you live in western society with an ample food supply. It says "Oh no, we're starving!" and kicks your instincts into high gear!

The most successful diets include a _moderate_ decrease in calories - the problem is usually too many calories for one's ideal weight and exercise habits, not weight gain on the ammount of calories one needs, so even going slightly below how much you should be eating for your ideal body weight is normally sufficient. It also beehooves the dieter to have healthier more balanced sources of calories, and moderate exercise. Really, a diet should be a lifestyle change, not a "lose weight quick" starvation scheme.

*hops off of soap box and back on topic*

Ok, so since I realized that I was accidentally eating way too few calories, probably resulting in my sluggish metabolism and weekly drive to pig out, I had a cup of hemp milk, millet/flax bread with spinach, and 1/4 cup of pumpkin seeds for a snack. Tonight I'm having a big salad and veggie soup, which should get me up around the 1400 cal I need to lose weight in a healthy way (I'm reallyshort and petiteso my normal caloric needs are below an average sized woman's). 

BTW, a fun way to figure out about how many calories you should be getting is to multiply your _desired or target_ body weight by 14-28 (your calories per pound per day). For weight loss, especially if you are mostly sedentary and NOT hitting the gyms with gusto, go for about 14. If you're getting a good four hours of exercise a week, 20 is a decent bet. And so fourth.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

Valarie i went to the supermarket and got some celery, and some fruit so that i have t hings to eat during the day,lol.
My goal is to change what i eat and how much, i will not go for seconds , i will watch what i am eating and try to eat better.

My day went as follows

Breakfast
yogurt

snack
banana

lunch
English muffin with a lil jelly

snack
carrot sticks 

Dinner
Pasta with chicken and asparagus (yummy it was good)

I was going to go for seconds but decided to put the rest away for tommorrow for lunch!!

later i will have a 1/4 of the trail mix i have.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2010)

Fran, I still don't think that's enough! By my calculations, it's about 800 calories. Maybe 1000 with the trail mix.

I should make some hummus tonight. I love hummus! Hummus with carrot sticks and cucumber sounds really good. I'm hungry but I need to finish my homework before I can go have my lunch.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

well i never was a breakfast eater to begin with i usually only ate lunch then dinner, so going on that is what i ate enough?


----------



## degrassi (Feb 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Valarie i went to the supermarket and got some celery, and some fruit so that i have t hings to eat during the day,lol.
> My goal is to change what i eat and how much, i will not go for seconds , i will watch what i am eating and try to eat better.
> 
> My day went as follows
> ...


That really isn't very much food and is pretty low in your daily calories. You should be eating 7-8 servings of veggies and fruit,6-7 servings of whole grains, 2 servings of protein and 2 servings of dairy(based on the food guide for a adult female). So you need to up your veggies/fruit intake and maybe some more whole grains.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't usually eat breakfast and tend to eat 2 big meals and 2 snacks but here is an example of what I usually eat.

Early lunch/ my breakfast
A sandwch: 2 slices multigrain bread, lettuce, 2 slices ham or turkey, low calorie mirable whip(mayo)
A bowl(2 cups) of vegetable soup(full of veggies, beans, barley)
Or sometimes I just have leftovers from the day before's supper

Snack
Veggies and hummus or a whole wheat pita and some humus, or some fruit w/ peanut butter or yogurt with berries

Supper
A salad or some cut up veggies with low calorie salad dressing
Brown rice pilaf(brown rice cooked in broth w/ onions, celery, sometimes mushrooms or red peppers)
a chicken breast or other meat
Sauted or steamed veggies(sometimes I mixed them right into the rice pilaf)

Snack
A piece of fruit with some cheese, or low fat crackers and cheese

You should try to eat a few things from each food group at each meal. Eating your veggies/fruit throughout the day will help you stay full. A balanced healthy diet is quite filling and is a LOT of food. If you are eating the right amounts of veggies and whole grains you will feel full. Its the processed/refined foods that make you hungry after eating them, as they are higher in calories for smaller portion sizes and the "white" carbs don't keep you full.


----------



## BethM (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh gosh, I am not even good at keeping a private food diary that no one else sees! I'll be good about it for a few days, then I will eat something I don't want to own up to, and I'll stop keeping the diary. LOL.

I know that I eat too many calories to lose weight. I would probably be ok if I were to get some exercise in, but my anxiety and insomnia usually leave me with no energy, ever. 
On the odd week I sleep more, I tend to be less hungry and actually lose a bit of weight, but put it back on again when I stop sleeping again. I've only been getting 5-6 hours of low-quality sleep per night for at least a month now. 
My blood sugar runs on the low side, and it's been quite bad in the last couple weeks, so cutting out snacks really isn't an option for me. I do try to keep my snacks healthy. I've always had blood sugar issues, but it's getting worse recently.

Here's my day today:

Breakfast: 1/2 cup homemade plain yogurt, with 1 tablespoon honey and 1/4 cup of Grape Nuts cereal mixed in; 1 banana, minus the 4 slices I give to the bunnies. One cup of half-caff coffee with 2 tablespoons Soy Delicious coconut milk creamer.

Morning Snack: Carrot sticks, about 2 medium carrots. (I cut the sticks, and fill a 6-oz rectangular container. When I was using baby carrots, one 1-lb package was five days worth of carrots.) One low-fat mozzarella cheese stick. 

Lunch: One medium apple. One cup of Basmati rice and 1 cup of Indian-spiced cauliflower, leftover from last night's dinner. (I made it myself, it was just one cauliflower, a can of diced tomatoes, 1/2 cup peas, 4tsp oil, and about 1/4 cup of mixed spices. This made around 6 servings, so the fat was minimal.) Plus a tablespoon of plain Greek-style yogurt. One can of Caffeine-free Diet Coke.

Afternoon Snack: One serving of raw almonds. I think the package said 24 almonds, I counted them out into my container.

Dinner: A Morningstar Farms Griller (veggie burger), on a small whole-wheat bun. Dressed with sliced tomato, red onion, red-leaf lettuce, sliced pickle, and ketchup. Served with store-brand frozen steak fries, one serving according to the package, with ketchup. One 8-oz glass of milk.

I will probably have a bite-sized Peppermint Patty or Milky Way in an hour or so.

Beverages: In the morning, I had two large cups of regular black tea, plain. In the afternoon I had two large cups of plain water. (I took my Sigg bottle home to wash on Friday, and forgot to take it back to work today. I usually drink 2 20-oz bottles of plain water in the afternoon. 


Wow, that's a whole lot of food.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

*BethM wrote:*


> I'll be good about it for a few days, then I will eat something I don't want to own up to, and I'll stop keeping the diary. LOL.


I think we definitely have to have a no judgment policy on the food diary thread.  No one will be judged for having an "off" day!!!!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 22, 2010)

> I know that I eat too many calories to lose weight. I would probably be ok if I were to get some exercise in, but my anxiety and insomnia usually leave me with no energy, ever.



I have bad insomnia and anxiety too and I'm always super tired and exhausted. Since I started exercising my sleeping has gotten better and so has my anxiety. When I first started exercising I felt even more exhausted and tired but after a few weeks I started to feel much better and have much more energy. After a while longer my sleeping started to improve too, just make sure you aren't exercising too close to bed time. Exercising has also helped my anxiety. When I start feeling anxious or panicky I go on the treadmill and expend the energy that way. Its better then sitting there having a panic attack, lol. Its definitely helped a lot. 

So it might be worth trying exercise to help you too. Honestly it does suck the first week or so but stick with it and you'll start feeling better.


----------



## BethM (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *BethM wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'll be good about it for a few days, then I will eat something I don't want to own up to, and I'll stop keeping the diary. LOL.
> ...


I'm not even worried about anyone judging me, I judge myself so harshly I don't even worry about others!


----------



## BethM (Feb 22, 2010)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I have bad insomnia and anxiety too and I'm always super tired and exhausted. Since I started exercising my sleeping has gotten better and so has my anxiety. When I first started exercising I felt even more exhausted and tired but after a few weeks I started to feel much better and have much more energy. After a while longer my sleeping started to improve too, just make sure you aren't exercising too close to bed time. Exercising has also helped my anxiety. When I start feeling anxious or panicky I go on the treadmill and expend the energy that way. Its better then sitting there having a panic attack, lol. Its definitely helped a lot.
> 
> So it might be worth trying exercise to help you too. Honestly it does suck the first week or so but stick with it and you'll start feeling better.


Winter is bad for me, I am hoping to start walking when it gets warmer out. I crave sun and warmth. I really can't deal with cold and dark.

I have Wii Fit, and was really good about using it for awhile, but haven't done it in a looooong time. I got the Wii Fit Plus game, on sale around Thanksgiving, but it's still in the plastic wrap. :baghead


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay. Done eating for the day! I had:

Breakfast- light kiwi-lime yogurt and a no sugar added pomegranate apple sauce cup

Snack- True Delights Dark Chocolate Raspberry Almond granola bar (I like the Honey Roasted Cashew Mixed Berry ones better, yum)

Lunch- Campbell's tomato soup made with water and a tropical fruit cup

Snack- pretzel sticks. I accidentally dropped the bag on the floor and they went everywhere so I didn't get to eat very many.

Dinner- broccoli tofu stir fry in an apple-ginger sauce with brown rice and baked shrimp and cabbage egg roll (leftovers from last night)

I also had 1 small bite of Paul's cake and a Reese's Peanut Butter Heart. They're the size of regular PB cups but shaped like hearts. They're so good, my mom sent them for Valentine's Day. I don't feel too bad about eating it... Total caloric intake for the day is about 1400. Not great, not horrible.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 23, 2010)

ok my goal today is to eat more calories because apparently i wasnt eating enough,lol,so hopefully i wont be as hungry today as i was yesterday,lol.

So far for breakfast i had my slimshot, or as i have lovingly call them my Barf shot in a lil bit of 2% milk, Kashi cereal with half a banana, and a light strawberry and banana yogurt.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Started off my day with my Diet Coke (still nursing it). I had a Yoplait 99% Fat Free yogurt with blueberries. I also ate a Fiber Plus bar.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 23, 2010)

Yesterday wound up being:
- Coconut milk yogurt (mango flavored)
- Banana
- Beans n' Greens (northern white beans and broccoli raab)
- Hemp Milk
- Rice and Beans (adzuki beans, lentils, black rice, purple rice)
- Steamed Curly Kale
- Salad (spinach, sprouts, mixed veggies, and chick peas)
- Leftover Vegetable & Black Bean Soup (home made; we basically take all of the veggie scraps that are losing their freshness at the end of the week, put them in a soup, and add beans)
- Raspberries
- Orange
- Pumpkin Seeds
- Spinach Pie (basically, a millet/flax/rice flatbread filled with sauteed spinach) 

Looks like a lot but it fell within the desired calorie intake range I'm shooting for. Woohoo!

Just got started with today. Had a bit of flax and pumpkinseed granola, unflavored coconut milk yogurt, a banana, and a glass of hemp milk. My mom wants to go out to get Indian Food for lunch, so I'll probably be sticking to lentilsoup or something as most indian food uses a fair ammount of oil. Later I'll be having a nice big salad, mixed beans with steamed purple kale, and probably some more fruit for snacks. If I have any calorie room left over, I reckon I'll have some almonds.


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

oh fun! i want to join.

although maybe i should honestly start tomorrow as i am being totally self-indulgent and having sliced strawberries in 2% milk with a drizzle of organic honey and 3 blueberry doughnut holes. . . glazed. lol

but if that is as bad as i eat today, then it really isn't to terrible.

here is what i am planning/packing for food for the rest of the day:

lunch- mixed green salad with a grilled chicken breast, walnuts, more sliced strawberries, and a light sprinkle of feta cheese (no dressing, i like salads 'dry').

afternoon snack- 1/4 cup unsalted soy nuts (i LOVE these things), a handful of carrot stick, and a handful of broccoli florets.

dinner- morningstar blackbean burger served on small whole wheat roll w/ tomato, lettuce, red onion, slice of cheddar cheese and a *little* mayo. and a cup of homemade chicken noodle soup.

after dinner snack- a handful of natural apple chips, and an organic low fat vanilla yogurt.

gosh, it seems like a lot of food when i write it all out. my biggest thing right now is portion control. i am not eating huge servings of anything. i have also switched to eating with a smaller plate instead of a large plate when at home, that way i can load the small plate up, so it looks like a lot of food, but still have healthy portions.


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 23, 2010)

Two thin slices of ham.
2 eggs over-easy (only ate the centers, though)
2 toast
and a diet coke


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Lunch: Seafood salad on whole wheat pita, raw carrots, water with tea mix. Still working on finishing the water.

Yesterday I walked for 5 minutes while the students were at recess. Today I walked for 10 minutes.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 23, 2010)

ok heres mine for today:
breakfast - small bowl of cheerios
lunch - 2 sandwiches with thin slices of pork luncheon meat, raisens and a apple
dinner - chicken and vegetable pie with mixed vegetables and then a had about a few mouthfuls of jam roly poly but I just couldn't stomach it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 23, 2010)

Kirsty, what is jam roly poly?

It's noon here. I've been up for 6 hours. For breakfast I had two hard boiled eggs and some cottage cheese. I just now finished eating grapes, I meant to eat them sooner. I love grapes and was so happy that they were on sale this week :hearts: I also have a mozzarella cheese stick and will probably eat that in an hour or so. I'll probably eat lunch around 3:30, I have a small pastrami and mustard sandwich on that Sara Lee 45 calorie whole grain bread. I've never tried that bread so I hope it's good! I also have baby carrots.

One of the good things about being at school all day is that I have to pack food to bring and am not tempted by things like tortilla chips and cookies that Paul has at home.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 23, 2010)

today i feel was better.

breakfast

kashi cereal with 2% milk
1/2 banana (cut up in cereal)
Strawberry/banana light yogurt


Lunch 

Lean cuisine spinach/artichoke/chicken panini 

Snack
Yogurt

Dinner

Romaine lettuce, with chicken and mushrooms in it that were marinated and cooked in italian dressing (it was pretty yummy)

Plus i had a very small serving of leftovers from yesterday which was pasta,asparagus and chicken (i only had a very little bit because the salad with chicken was so filling,lol)

For a snack i will probably have 1/4 -1/2 cup of trail mix


I have to ask is this better then the other day? I feel like i have eaten ALOT so how could i possibly loose any weight? i know i did ALOT less snacking of crap then i usually do


----------



## degrassi (Feb 23, 2010)

> I have to ask is this better then the other day? I feel like i have eaten ALOT so how could i possibly loose any weight? i know i did ALOT less snacking of crap then i usually do


You shouldn't be concerned about the quantity of foods but your calorie intake. You can eat way more low calorie foods like veggies, and whole grains, which will seem like big portions to fill you up but are lower in calories then other foods. You can eat a lot and be full all the time if you are choosing the right things. 

I'd suggest you start using a calorie counting website to keep track of your calorie intake, that way you can see if you are on track to your daily calorie allowance. Amount of food eaten isn't always a good way to estimate. This one is a great one http://caloriecount.about.com/ Use it for a couple days just to see how close you are and give you an idea if you are on track.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 23, 2010)

Waaaaaaaay over did it today on son Ryan's birthday.

Oh well - tomorrow is another day. May it be one of healthier eating and no birthday cake!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, let's see. Lunch out didn't happen, so today involved:
- Flax & Pumpkinseed Granola
- Coconut Milk Yogurt
- Banana
- Hemp Milk
- Grilled Veggie Burrito (gluten free)
- Mixed beans & purple kale (6 types of bean, yum)
- Orange
- Mixed Sprouts
- Vegetable black bean soup
- 2L water

The not so good part was two Peanut Butter Cookies; oops. My mom, in a blatant attempt to mess with my healthy eating, baked a huge batch of cookies today. She also bought potato sticks, which I nobly resisted, but fresh out of the oven home made cookies is just a bit much!

I might have some tempeh or something because I'm below my calorie needs for the day.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Dinner was a chicken breast in a tarragon sauce and a large salad

Working on another water now, so I'm up to 2 diet cokes and will be 36 oz of water


----------



## BethM (Feb 23, 2010)

Today.....

Breakfast: Homemade yogurt with honey and Grape Nuts, most of a banana, half-caff coffee with Soy Delicious creamer.

Morning Snack: Carrots and a cheese stick.

Lunch: One cup of Mock Tuna Salad, whole wheat hamburger bun. I was craving salt like crazy, so I got a packet of chips from the machine.  Didn't eat my apple. Not good. One caffeine-free Diet Coke.

Afternoon Snack: Almonds.

Dinner: Salad (2 large romaine leaves, one slice of red onion, two slices of tomato, 1 Tablespoon ranch dressing). Husband made curry with onion, potato, red pepper, tofu, curry paste, and coconut milk; had that with Jasmine rice. Glass of milk.

Also had two cups of tea in the morning, 20 oz of plain water in the afternoon.


After dinner, I was so tired I fell asleep for about an hour, I couldn't keep my eyes open. Haven't been sleeping well lately, so the nap felt really good. Now I'm drinking a cup of mint tea, and had some prunes.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 24, 2010)

Today I had

Breakfast/lunch
Ham sandwich( 2 thin slices of deli ham, 2 pieces of Rye bread, used Humus as the spread)
1 bowl of homemade chicken soup(mulitgrain noodles, chicken breast, and lots of carrots and celery)

Snack
6 multigrain triscuits, 2 slices of cheese and a pickle

Supper
salad( lettuce, cukes, tomato and some calorie wise dressing)
whole wheat couscous
1 slice of pork loin roast
Steamed broccoli and sauted mushrooms

Snack
coconut milk yogurt and some blueberries

I also drank 2liters of water, 1 coffee(black, 1 sugar) in the morning and 1 coke zero with supper.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 24, 2010)

Beth, what is mock tuna salad? I really like tuna, but limit myself to the equivalent of one can a week because of the mercury. This may sound weird, but I like to drain the water packed tuna and add lemon juice and pepper. Then eat it with a fork, or put it on some crackers. Yummy. Also Minda, the tarragon chicken sounds good!

This is what I had today:

Breakfast- 2 poached eggs and cottage cheese
Snack- grapes and string cheese
Lunch- pastrami and mustard sandwich (love!) on whole grain bread
Snack- baby carrots
Dinner- incredibly delicious roasted chicken breast with the skin removed. Also steamed red potatoes with a tiny bit of light margarine and tomato salad (tomatoes with a dash of sugar, salt, and balsamic vinegar)

I also had a Reese's Peanut Butter Heart between the afternoon snack and dinner. 170 calories. It was worth it! I drank lots of water, a diet Snapple peach tea, and a grape flavored Capri Sun Roaring Water pouch (they're sugar free, I keep them in the freezer then put one in my lunch bag to keep everything cold). According to my calculations, my calorie intake was 1180 today.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 24, 2010)

I missed this thread!
Hubby and I NEVER used to eat breakfast...just a tea or coffee and off we would go...part of our diet is waking up a half hour earlier and havin a small sit down breakfast each day!

So for today our meals are as follows: (I plan ahead so I am less likely to be in a rush and just grab something unhealthy...)

*Breakfast*:
-Tea for me, Coffee for hubby
-1 egg fried(not using oils or butter)
-1 piece of toast each
-1/2 cup of zero fat yogurt

*Lunch*:
-glass of water for each of us
-1 whole wheat tortilla for each
-2 slices of roasted chicken luncheon meat each
-2 tomato slices each 
-1 cup of soup-beef noodle for each
-1/2 cup of zero fat yogurt for me, 1 snack pack of smart pop(popcorn) for hubby


*Dinner*:
-glass of water for me, can of diet gingerale for hubby
-3-4 cups of romaine lettuce each
-low fat Caesar dressing 1Tbsp each for our lettuce
-1 broiled chicken breast each
-1/2 cup sauteed bell peppers each
-1/2 cup zero fat yogurt for me for dessert, hubby gets choice of 2 cookies or yogurt or popcorn.

We decided we couldn't live with no junk foods...so we decided that every Saturday night we would alternate...one week he gets to pick what meal he wants and I get the next Saturday...usually he orders a pizza...I wanted a caramel apple fritter and tea from Tim Hortons last week...this Saturday is his again...I assume we will be having pizza--again! LOL:biggrin2:
So we eat healthy during the week and treat ourselves for a job well done on the weekend!
So far its worked out pretty good!

Danielle


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 24, 2010)

Today has consisted of:
Breakfast - Small bowl of cheerios
Lunch - 2 sandwiches with luncheon meat slices, handful of nuts, apple and small milkshake
Dinner - Fish bake with carrots and brocolli
The only snack I had was 2 blocks of dark chocolate.


----------



## BethM (Feb 24, 2010)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Beth, what is mock tuna salad? I really like tuna, but limit myself to the equivalent of one can a week because of the mercury. This may sound weird, but I like to drain the water packed tuna and add lemon juice and pepper.



Mock Tuna Salad is pretty much tuna salad, but instead of a can of tuna, just use one can of chickpeas. Drain and rinse the chickpeas, the roughly mash them with a fork. I leave them sort of chunky. They obviously don't taste exactly the same, but the texture is remarkably similar to tuna. I mix the mashed chickpeas with mayo, sweet relish, brown mustard, and green onions. You can mix it with whatever you'd put in tuna salad; I've seen some very elaborate recipes online.
Might not work so well with just lemon and pepper! (That actually sounds delicious to me!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 24, 2010)

Beth, I'll have to try the garbanzo bean tuna. I'm not a huge fan of garbanzo beans (except in hummus, yum) because of the gritty texture, but if you say it's like tuna, I'll try it! 

Today, so far what I have had is remarkably similar to yesterday. Breakfast was 2 heat and serve turkey Jimmy Dean sausage patties and cottage cheese, and I had string cheese and grapes for a snack 2 1/2 hours ago. Lunch is applesauce and a Lunchables pizza thing. Yes, that's embarrassing to admit, but I have a thing for tiny cold pizzas. I got the version without the candy or juice and I don't eat the pepperoni because I don't like it. The package has 270 calories, minus however much is in the pepperoni.

When I get home, I'll either have some baby carrots or cucumber wedges. Dinner is most likely going to be leftover stir fry and an egg roll.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 24, 2010)

Breakfast: 8 oz of 1% Milk, 4 oz of OJ
Lunch: chicken salad in whole wheat pita
2 Diet Cokes,
Working on 2nd bottle of Water


----------



## pOker (Feb 24, 2010)

Breakfast;
1 cup of Raisin Bran with 3/4 cup of milk.

Snack;
4 small m&m cookies

Lunch;
Whole Wheat wrap with 2 slices of turkey, 1 slice of mozzerella cheese, lettuce, tomato slice, 1 tbsp of mayo and 1/2 a tbsp of honey mustard and a water bottle.

Snack;
The tiny tiny boxes of raisins.

Dinner;
Hate to do it, but I wont be having dinner tonight, I am so NOT hungry and I have to clean rabbit cages.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 24, 2010)

I had two bottles of water today! That is good for me lol!

What I ate

Apple

Pasta

Ya thats it, didn't do so good today


----------



## emilyasb (Feb 24, 2010)

Gosh, I should try to eat better! But it seems so depressing lol.


So far today, I've had leftover meat-loaf with a nice helping of corn and mashed potatoes. Then I had2 cheese and chicken enchiladas with rice, 3 cans ofsprite, and right now I'm eating some sugary-sweet chocolate chip granola (about a 5 oz bag) a Green Apple Jones soda, an iced caramel latte, and a smart water =]
How many calories is that? Lol.


----------



## BethM (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Beth, I'll have to try the garbanzo bean tuna. I'm not a huge fan of garbanzo beans (except in hummus, yum) because of the gritty texture, but if you say it's like tuna, I'll try it! .



If you don't like garbanzos, you might not like the mock tuna. In mine, I can never taste much besides the condiments, but I don't think I've had gritty garbanzos. Sometimes a generic brand will be mushy and taste a bit like the can, so I try to get the name brands or cook up dried.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay, all done for the day. We just finished dinner even though it's 1:30 in the morning. Is it good or bad that I eat breakfast at 6:30 in the morning and have dinner 19 hours later? It sure means my food intake is spread out all day!

This is what I had today:

-2 turkey sausage patties (they're small) and cottage cheese
-grapes and string cheese
-a small Lunchables pizza and no sugar apple sauce
-cucumber slices and a small amount of low fat blue cheese dressing
-a Reese's peanut butter heart. Again! They're all gone now though so I won't be having one tomorrow. Also had a tiny chocolate chip cookie
-leftover stir fry without rice and 1 1/2 baked shrimp egg rolls
-a bottle of diet Lipton's iced green tea and lots of water

Is it really okay to drink diet (no calorie) drinks like diet soda, diet iced tea, and Crystal Light? I read that even though they don't have calories, your body reacts and gains weight as if they do. Is that true? I really dislike carbonated diet drinks, like diet sodas and those bubbly flavored waters. The carbonation seems to highlight the fake sugar taste. I don't mind sugar free sweet drinks that aren't carbonated though.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 25, 2010)

yesterday i had two donuts and on 16 oz ginger ale,lol. That is all i could get myself to eat as i was sick,lol


----------



## BethM (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowyShiloh wrote:
Is it really okay to drink diet (no calorie) drinks like diet soda, diet iced tea, and Crystal Light? I read that even though they don't have calories, your body reacts and gains weight as if they do. Is that true? I really dislike carbonated diet drinks, like diet sodas and those bubbly flavored waters. The carbonation seems to highlight the fake sugar taste. I don't mind sugar free sweet drinks that aren't carbonated though.[/quote]

everything I have read on this says that artificial sweeteners do not attach to the same receptors that sugar does. So, even though you have something that tastes sweet to your tongue, your brain is not satisfied and continues to crave sugar. Many people will then eat more sugary things to satisfy the craving.
This works out for me, as I've never been one to want or enjoyable lot of sweet things (it's salt that I want). There are other health concerns with the sweeteners, but since I limit my consumption of them, anyway, I am not too worried.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2010)

ruined a good day yesterday when hubby decided we should have Chinese food. LOL

Today I had 

8 oz. of 1% milk
1 banana (I've been having leg cramps, thought the potassium couldn't hurt)
1 1/2 cans Diet Coke
16 oz water
sliced red pepper
red pepper enhanced hummus
bean soup
Ritz crackers
99% fat free yogurt with raspberries
Not sure what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 25, 2010)

Beth, thanks for the clarification! I'm not huge on eating most sweet things, so I don't think drinking something with artificial sweeteners makes me crave sugar. While it's true that I hate a peanut butter cup the past 3 days (or was it 2?), I adore peanut butter and those things are actually pretty salty. I drink a lot of water and have things like diet iced tea as a "treat" of sorts or to get some caffeine if I'm having trouble staying awake.

Today has sadly been devoid of fruits and veggies so far. I woke up late and grabbed a pina colada yogurt and a small baggie of Peanut Butter Panda Puffs cereal to take to school for breakfast, then I just had lunch half an hour ago. A can of chicken noodle soup and a piece of the 45 calorie toast with a little melted cheddar on top. In a few hours I plan to eat some applesauce. Dinner tonight will be a light chicken pot pie recipe I found. It's full of veggies, plus some chicken and a sauce made from milk, flour, chicken bouillon and some herbs. Then some biscuity things on top. I hope it turns out well! I'm going to make cucumber salad to go with it.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 26, 2010)

Uh today was kind of faily in the veggie department. I had:

breakfast- light pina colada yogurt and Peanut Butter Panda Puffs without milk (I really love this cereal)

lunch- chicken noodle soup and slice of 45 calorie toast with a little melted cheddar

snack- tiny chocolate chip cookie and fun sized Butterfinger

dinner- a casserole of sorts made of mixed veggies, chicken, sauce made from chicken broth, milk, flour and spices, and little biscuits on top. I added it up and each serving was 325 calories. It was good!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Dinner was a home made cheeseburger with onions and mushrooms. Also a fresh green salad. I had another 16 oz of water and 1/2 of a Diet Coke before I crashed in bed early.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well yesterday I had:
Breakfast - Small bowl of cheerios
Lunch - 2 slices of bread with lucheon meat, raisins, apple and small milkshake.
Dinner - we had a takeaway as was busy during day but, tried to keep it healthy with a veggie burger, small fries and a milkshake.
Though I was told by my fiancee's mum the other day that it looks like i've lost weight so I must be doing something right lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 26, 2010)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> Though I was told by my fiancee's mum the other day that it looks like i've lost weight so I must be doing something right lol!


YAY!!! Go You!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 26, 2010)

Yesterday I had

-2 eggs and 2 slices of rye toast
- a bowl of vegetable barley soup
- a salad(lettuce, cukes,red pepper)w/ calorie wise balsamic dressing
-Pasta baked in the oven:healthy choice high fiber pasta(taste like white but has 7g of fiber), pasta sauce, a can of diced tomatos, veggies(celery, red peppers, onions, shredded carrot), a little lean ground beef and topped with a tiny amount of mozzarella. 
- Apple before bed

I also had 1 cup of coffee(2 tsp sugar no milk), 1.5liters of water and 1 diet pepsi.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 26, 2010)

Today's been no good; no time to make a healthy meal. Since we're snowed in heavily and have a lot downed limbs, it took from about 5am to 11am to take care of all of the animals, drag theiremergency kits upstairs in case we need 'em should the electric go, saw down & move all of broken the branches hanging into our driveway and electric wires, and shovel the nasty foot+ of heavy, wet snow we've just had!

So far today I've had:
Breakfast
- 1 Plain coconut milk yogurt
- 1 Glass of hemp milk
Snack:
- 1L of water
- 1c plain popcorn
Lunch:
- Black bean, tofu, and roasted veggie burrito

Not doing good in the grain, legume, green, fruit or veg department here! I'll have to step up my game for snacks & supper... if we have power to cook with. If not I'll have to stick to nuts, fruits, greens, and veggies.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 26, 2010)

What are your guys' tips for drinking more water? 

When I get up I usually make myself drink a glass of water before I grab breakfast or head to work (and eat breakfast there). And if I find myself drinking whatever I am drinking pretty fast or I know I'm thirsty, I down a glass or two of water before going on to drink something else. But I still can't seem to get enough just doing that!


----------



## degrassi (Feb 26, 2010)

I keep a water bottle on my desk so its right there at all times and I drink it throughout the day. 

Also if you drink 1 glass(a glass is usually bigger then 8oz)with each meal it helps. 

Sometimes I"ll mix a crystal light packet(peach ice tea is yum!) into my water bottle if I want something different.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 26, 2010)

Cait, I used to have trouble drinking 8 cups of water a day too. Then about 6 years ago, I started to MAKE myself drink that much every day. I carried a big water bottle around and would make myself drink it. After a week or so, I didn't have to think about it anymore and it wasn't hard at all to drink that much. I probably drink a good 12 cups of water every day now.

For breakfast I had an English muffin with a small amount of margarine, a light vanilla yogurt and 2 small turkey sausage patties. Lunch was a pastrami and mustard sandwich on the 45 calorie whole grain bread and baby carrots. It's 3 pm here now. I plan to eat some apple sauce or grapes in an hour or so. Dinner will probably be leftovers from last night and cucumber salad.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 26, 2010)

Good tips! I am sure if I had it around like when watching TV or during work (which I usually take a soda for... naughty) that will definitely help. Shiloh that makes sense... The old adage, "actions become habits" thing really does apply to most things!

I wish I could make myself like yogurt.  It seems like it would be a good thing if you were trying to eat healthier.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 26, 2010)

Today I had a salmon sandwich(can of salmon, 2 tbsp of low cal miracle whip)on multigrain bread with some celery and carrots sticks and dip(calorie wise ranch) for lunch. I had a cheese string for a snack and for supper I made sauted zucchini, couscous, and porcupine meatballs(meatballs with brown rice in them, cooked in a can of tomato soup). 

Now i'm off to watch the canada vs. slovakia hockey game at a friends house. Hopefully there won't be bad snacks at the party.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 26, 2010)

Cait, do you dislike the tang of yogurt? Or the texture? I'm glad I like yogurt, but I cannot eat it if it has fruit bits in it. The fruit is so slimy. When I was a little kid, I had major sensory issues when it came to food texture. Anything with lumps made me vomit. Thankfully I don't do that anymore, but my hatred of yogurt with lumps of slimy fruit in it remains. Unless it's bits of pineapple or pear, which are firmer. I'm glad there are lots of yogurt flavors that don't have bits of fruit in them!


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 27, 2010)

I think mostly it's because it's a dairy product, they've always weirded me out. Milke, cheese... Even ice cream weirds me out if it isn't an out-there flavor. Yogurt itself is also probably because of the texture. I also don't like applesauce or anything with the consistancy of baby food basically! LOL. I'm not sure I can get over that... Oh well. Veggies are good for you too! LOL


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 27, 2010)

Cait, I know what you mean. I've always liked most fruits, vegetables, and grains. But when it comes to animal products, it's much more hit or miss. I hate plain yogurt.

I didn't do so well with today's food. I had yogurt, turkey sausage and an English muffin for breakfast, baby carrots and a small pastrami sandwich for lunch, and applesauce and leftover chicken-veggie casserole for dinner. That part's fine, but I had pancakes at about 6 pm (5 hours after lunch and 5 hours before dinner). I was hungry and really wanted pancakes. The good thing though is that pancakes really make me full so I only had 2 small ones, didn't put egg or oil/butter in the batter, and used a small amount of syrup. They were GOOD. I added it up and I had about 1450 calories today. 

I've noticed a trend the past few days of me feeling like I need something sweet at around 6 pm. Something other than fruit. Does anyone have an idea of something sweet I can have at that time that isn't too unhealthy but stifles the craving? Good thing is that I don't need very much of whatever it is.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 27, 2010)

yesterday I had:
Breakfast - Small bowl of cheerios
Lunch - pasta in a mug, handful of nuts, apple and milkshake
Dinner - Turkey dinosaurs and mixed veggies

Today:
Didn't get chance to grab brekkie as we had visitors come earlier then thought
Lunch - had about 2 handfuls of chips and half a fish from the chip shop (had some as guests were round and fancied fish and chips lol)
Dinner - Noodles in a mug, raisens, apple and milkshake


----------



## BethM (Feb 28, 2010)

Today was horrible for me. 
Slept in, no breakfast, except a cup of half-caff coffee, black.

Husband was wanting curly fries, so we went to Hardee's. I got the fish sandwich, with curly fries, and a regular Diet Coke.* 

Dinner was a package of Oriental flavor Top Ramen noodles. I added a handful of broccoli florets, which I sauteed with garlic and about 1/2 tsp. sesame oil, and one egg, scrambled. Topped with about 1 tsp. sesame seeds. (After that huge greasy lunch, I wasn't feeling hungry for dinner, but I was shaky and light-headed, so I had to eat something.) Two big glasses of seltzer water.

Then I had two gin and tonics, and one Godiva chocolate truffle. LOL. 

I did go to the mall this evening, and since I left husband at home, I was able to spend a lot of time walking around, instead of the normal Saturday afternoon of sitting in front of the tv. Of course, if I hadn't gone to the mall, there wouldn't be Godiva truffles here.......

*Note: I usually drink decaf beverages, I gave up full-caffeinated beverages about two years ago. So now I can't sleep.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 28, 2010)

Today i had:
Breakfast - Small bowl of cheerios
Lunch - noodles in a mug, handful of nuts, apple and milkshake
Dinner - haddock fish bake

Thanks Elf Mommy for comment, only noticed it today. I think having the support of the forum, is helping and keeping a food diary has been realy good too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 28, 2010)

today for me was 

breakfast 

yogurt

lunch
three celery stalks with peanut butter

dinner

right now i am having a bowl of home made cheddar broccoli soup with pastini pasta (they are the little tiny pasta's i am having the alphabet)

I might have a few raviolis later because that is what i am making for the kids to eat for dinner

Please remember that i am eating so little cause i just got over being sick and my stomach is still "off" so i am still having some naseau but it is getting better . I hope to be back to normal tommorrow


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 28, 2010)

Today wasn't very good for me. My new meds' side effects are making me less hungry, so I only had:
- Plain coconut milk yogurt
- 1 banana
- lentil soup
- some fresh pineapple
- bruchetta (sp? It's bread, olive oil, tomato, onion, and garlic)

I'll have to eat a little more tomorrow so I don't end up on a big calorie binge when I'm feeling better.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 1, 2010)

Doing a bit better today. 
Breakfast:
- Blueberry Coconut Milk Yogurt
- 1 banana
- 1/4 cup raw peanuts
- 1 cup unsweetened tea
Lunch (planned)
- swiss chard
- black & purple wild rice
- yellow eyed beans
- 1 cup hemp milk


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2010)

Yesterday was my birthday so all bets were off! For breakfast, I had a slice of apple coffee cake and 100% mango orange juice. For dinner we went to one of my favorite restaurants and I had the Halibut Imperial, which is halibut baked in a little dish with crab meat on top, all covered with a sour cream sauce with shallots and garlic and cheddar cheese. YUM. It came with wild rice pilaf, sauted carrots and sugar snap peas, and green salad with tarragon vinagrette. One of the best meals ever. I had part of a chocolate coconut creme brulee for dessert. A few hours later, I had a slice of my birthday cake  Also had a soda for the first time in a week.

On Saturday I had a can of tomato soup and we went out for lunch- I had some halibut chowder and half of a turkey sandwich that had turkey, tomato, cucumber, sprouts, green pepper, pickles, pepper jack cheese and guacamole on it. Yummy. For "dinner" Paul and I had tortilla chips with hummus. 

In spite of the food eaten on my birthday weekend, I lost 4 pounds last week according to the scale this morning. Thank you, Food Diary  And today I am back to eating well again, with the exception of some coffee cake or birthday cake. I'm planning to be extra frugal with my other food intake to make up for the cake.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Got busy the past few days and didn't have time to post...forgot it was here, too! LOL

Today I didn't eat breakfast, bad me!

I'm working on a Diet Coke, almost done with it.

My lunch today is 

lowfat cottage cheese with fresh pineapple
cucumber spears
Not sure about dinner tonight, yet. I don't know if hubby took anything out of the freezer. Might be a fish night, which I would love.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2010)

ok i have to ask what does cottage cheese taste like? i have never had it and it doesnt look very appealing to me but i was wondering what exactly does it taste like?


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 1, 2010)

Today was - 
Breakfast - went to get it but then fiancee's bro turned up who likes to smoke in the kitchen (really annoys me!) and I just couldn't stomach going in there to get it, smoke and me don't mix it makes me feel ill.
Lunch - Noodles in a mug, raisins, apple and milkshake
Snack - 2 blocks of dark chocolate also a pack of crisps.
Dinner - chicken fingers and mixed veg.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ok i have to ask what does cottage cheese taste like? i have never had it and it doesnt look very appealing to me but i was wondering what exactly does it taste like?


It has a milky taste to it. I'm not generally very good with odd consistencies, so I probably wouldn't like it if I had not grown up with it. My sister has celiac, so we had to get creative when we couldn't have bread with our lunch. It is basically curds of milk. They aren't yet butter or cheese, but they've started to lump together.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2010)

omg Minda curds doesnt sound appetizing,lol i will have to buy a small thing and try it


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I treat it like a yogurt substitute. Some people put pepper on it though. I also like eating it with Haluski (polish dumplings). Then it's eaten with the dumplings to cool the heat of them. We eat it then with a little onion salt. ...mmm my mouth is watering now!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2010)

Mmm cottage cheese. I hated it until I was about 16 because of the texture, but now I really like it. However, it has to have salt in order for me to eat it. I've tried it with fruit and was horrified. So Fran, if you decide to try it, I suggest you try it plain, with fruit, and salted to see if you like it any of those ways! Also, to me it does have a cheesy taste rather than a milky taste. I hate milk and wouldn't like cottage cheese if I thought it tasted like lumps of milk. Everyone's taste buds are different though. You just have to try it and find out


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok, got today all laid out:

Doing a bit better today. 
Breakfast:
- Blueberry Coconut Milk Yogurt
- 1 banana
- 1/4 cup raw peanuts
- 1 cup unsweetened tea
Lunch
- swiss chard
- black & purple wild rice
- yellow eyed beans
- Portabella Cap
- 1 cup hemp milk
Dinner
- Brown rice & avocado "sushi" roll
- Big salad!
Snacks:
- 1 serving gluten free crackers
- 1" sq 100% dark chocolate
- 1 apple


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't drink water. Maybe a sip or two a week.


----------



## Stanza (Mar 1, 2010)

For breakfast I had a bowl of grits.

For lunch I had a delicious veggie sandwich! (spinach, tomato, avocado, green pepper, onion, mushrooms, goddess salad dressing)
I also had some crackers with this eggplant dip stuff. 

I am now eating an apple with peanut butter.

Yay food!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 1, 2010)

Ali i dont drink water either, only w hen it is hot out, i drink very watered down decaf, ice tea though,lol.

today 

breakfast

2 pancakes with syrup

lunch 
home made cheddar brocolli soup with patina

snack
yogurt

dinner

small bowl of angel hair pasta with ragu garlic parmesean sauce with stewed tomatoes

my stomach is still a little off i just got done eating dinner and i am feeling a lil ill, ugh i dont know when this stomach thing is g oing to be gone completely


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I get how it is cheesy. Very very soft cheese 

Dinner tonight was Tilapia with a pesto sauce. I made some parmesan angel hair and broccoli.

My stomach isn't thrilled with the cucumber.


----------



## BethM (Mar 2, 2010)

I think cottage cheese has a similar taste to ricotta, just different consistency. It can be drained, and used as a substitute for ricotta or cream cheese in recipes.
I love cottage cheese, but only with salt and pepper on it.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 2, 2010)

ok i think i have been completely thrown with the fact that it can have salt and pepper put on it, to me it looks like it would be something that is sweet,lol. I will have to try it


----------



## degrassi (Mar 2, 2010)

It tastes like a soft bland cheese. I usually eat it with salt, pepper and dill. But you can also go a sweet direction and use fruit and honey. I usually have texture problems(Dont' like puddings, jello, I can eat yogurt but its not my fav.) but I don't have a problem eating cottage cheese. Its yummy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2010)

Today I had:

string cheese
light yogurt
applesauce
baby carrots
6 garlic crackers
smallish piece of cake
cup of homemade turkey chili
piece of garlic bread

I find baby carrots fascinating. I bite off the outer part of the carrot so the weird round stalk thing in the middle is left, then eat that too. What is that center thing?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

yesterday i had

breakfast

raisin bran cereal with whole milk

snack

yogurt

lunch

Egg salad sandwhich on white toast

dinner

cheddar brocolli soup with pastina

snack 

ice cream

i was bad with the ice cream


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 3, 2010)

yesterday I had -
Breakfast - Brunch biscuits
Lunch - 2 slices of bread with chicken roll, handfull of nuts, apple and milkshake.
Dinner - Grilled chicken fingers and mixed veggies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 3, 2010)

Kirsty, I've been wondering, what kind of milkshake are you having every day? When I think of a milkshake, I think of ice cream and a little bit of milk blended to a drinkable consistency. Just wondering if that's what you're actually having or if you mean something different.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2010)

today

breakfast
yogurt

lunch
cheddar brocolli soup with pastina (i am obsessed with it,lol)

Dinner
Chicken with barbeque in the crock pot - i had one and half drumsticks
White rice with cream of mushroom soup on it

snack
red pepper and hummus dip with some flaffel chips (i was at my sisters and i had a few of them not too many)

also earlier in the day i had two pieces of valentines candy


----------



## pOker (Mar 4, 2010)

Breakfast:
1/2 Cup of Vanilla Yogurt and 1 Banana

Lunch:
Salad:
Romaine, Spinach, Shredded American Cheese, Cucumber, 2 Tbsp Croutons, 2 Tbsp Country French Dressing.

Dinner:
Tonight we are having:
hmmph, I dont know


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 5, 2010)

Yesterday:
Breakfast
- Banana
- Coconut Milk Yogurt
- 1 Cup Hemp Milk
Lunch:
- Coconut Rice
- Chick Peas w/Spinach
- Lentils w/Eggplant
Dinner:
- Big salad w/veggies and fruit
- Mulligatawny Soup
Snacks
- Mango Smoothie
- 1" sq 100% Dark Chocolate


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 21, 2010)

Thread Necromancy!

How's everyone doing? I went off of my health food diet for a couple of weeks while adjusting to a new med; it made my stomach extremely upset to the point where eating a tiny bit of food made me devastatingly ill, and really only bland grain products didn't send me running to the bathroom to re-visit the meal. Things are slowly getting better, and so far today has included:

- A serving of high fiber cereal
- A glass of soymilk
- A banana
- A heaping helping of steamed spinach
- Black & Purple rice with Black Lentils, cooked in the water I steamed my spinach with (surprisingly yummy!)


----------

